# Fungus problem



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I recently had to take one of my skirt tetras out of my 29 gallon tank to treat him for a fungal infection above his eye. Now that I have put him back in, I noticed that my new Pictus catfish has little spots of fungus growing on his sides. I got the tetras and the Pictus from two different stores so the fungal problem must be coming from my tank. How do I get this to stop happening to fish in that tank? Also, what is the best way to treat the Pictus catfish? If possible, I would like to not have to remove him from the tank like I did with the tetra because it will be nearly impossible.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would suggest that you try Pimafix....it's snake oil ; but i like it..


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I still have the Pimafix I used on the tetra. Should I treat the whole 29 gallon tank (about 15mL/ 3 tsp a day) or attempt removing the Pictus and treating him alone?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

treat the entire tank....fewer problems and takes care of anybody else that may have a problem..


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok sounds good.  I'm actually a little relieved that I don't have to move the Pictus. I can't use a net and any other way just seems to be ridiculously difficult and stressful for both me and the fish. I'll start the treatment tonight and add 3tsp a day. Do I need to remove the carbon filter? Also I should still make water changes right?


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I removed the carbon filter and added the Pimafix. Should I keep the carbon filter in water so the good bacteria doesn't die? Or should I let it dry out in case the fungus is also in the filter? Sorry I have so many questions, I just dont want to have to do this again.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would just let the carbon dry out if it is relatively new...if it is more than 3 weeks old , just throw it away and put a new one in when you are done treating...i would follow the directions on the pimafix...


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok, thank you so much


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

After I added the Pimafix last night, everything seemed fine. All of the fish were ok and the Pictus was swimming around like usual. This morning I was watching him and out of no where he started twitching sort of. Then he had what I would describe as a seizure and ended up on his side. He was still breathing so I used the end of the net to turn him over. He immidiately started swimming around again like he was before. I'm not sure what to do because all of the other fish seem fine. I have to leave for a few hours so I hope he is ok when I get back :/ Is there any explanation for this?


----------

